# Showing "your "appreciation



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know we all put a lot of effort in our displays/haunts, and we secretly (or openly) love the appreciative remarks we get from kids and parents, but there are ways to show "your" appreciation as well, if you're so inclined.
This year, I've made up slips of orange paper, and using one of my creepy fonts, typed out a little message that will be rubber banded onto each candy bar. It reads; "Thank you for visiting the haunted house on 35th Street. We hope you enjoyed your visit, as much as we enjoyed putting on the display. May the spirit of Halloween live on long after tonight is over, and we hope to see you again next year!"

We also thank everyone for coming, encourage pictures and accomodate requests whenever possible (posing with a prop in the graveyard, etc).
This hospitality keeps them coming back and helps promote a good sense of Hallowen community, which only helps promote the holiday, IMO.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

An EXCELLENT idea I'm gonna use for sure.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes this is a very excellent idea,
I've been trying to train the TOT's to bring a "Can for the Coffin", which we donate to the local food bank, and I think this kind of message would be the perfect way to do just that!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Great idea, kids will be looking forward to Halloween 2009 on Nov 1st when they dig thru thier candy bags and find your note!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sure while I'm tediously rubber banding little orange paper slips to 500 candy bars, I'll be saying to myself "now wtf was I thinking", but hopefully it will get a smile or two from some of the kids and parents, and they'll all know which house it came from.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

jdubbya, I think even though you will be saying exactly that. It is certainly worth it. So much so that now I want to join in the fun.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bloodhound said:


> So much so that now I want to join in the fun.


Does this mean you're coming to help me?

All kidding aside, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You know, I have always wanted a way to encourage "repeat business" and to corral people to my website to send me their pictures... you have a brilliant idea there! I am *so* going to use this idea this year. It's fast, simple, and (hopefully) effective.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a good idea..J

One yr I made little biz card sized magnets for our party..they just stick them on the fridge and see them everyday..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a good idea


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Great idea for my next haunt in 2009.
Maybe can implement it then.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Luckily word of mouth is just as good, you save money cuz you ain't buyin' rubberbands or orange paper for notes..plus that's a lot of labor, save that time for your haunt! I went driving around my neighborhood, actually, i drove around far, and still found only ONE house that was decorated for Halloween, and it only had Home Depot blow up stuff in the yard. As I've been setting up for this years haunt, people drive by and express their joy that I'm doing the haunt again, people pull over while I'm decorating to get an idea of what's new this year too. I think if you've got a good haunt, it speaks for itself and the people will come to you......BUILD IT, AND THEY WILL COME. LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Right word of mouth is good, but I dont think Jdubbya was trying to advertise as much as to just say THANKS. He's right I do this to hear..WOW or OMG or THATS SO COOL!! Doesnt everyone? I wont get to talk to every person who crosses the yard this year, and dropping a little note into each bag to say THANKS and Come again next year is a nice thing to do. I dont think it has anything to do with a good display at all, but just being neighborly and appreciating the people who come out and make me feel like all my hard work through out the year was worth it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> Right word of mouth is good, but I dont think Jdubbya was trying to advertise as much as to just say THANKS. He's right I do this to hear..WOW or OMG or THATS SO COOL!! Doesnt everyone? I wont get to talk to every person who crosses the yard this year, and dropping a little note into each bag to say THANKS and Come again next year is a nice thing to do. I dont think it has anything to do with a good display at all, but just being neighborly and appreciating the people who come out and make me feel like all my hard work through out the year was worth it.


You nailed it turtle! I don't have to advertise. We get plenty (500+) of TOT's each year and they do spread the word. This is simply my way of saying thanks for helping make MY Halloween a good one. If it weren't for the "audience" I wouldn't go to the lengths I do. Not sure many of us would. I think it might be a good all around idea, just to let people know I appreciate their patronage (even though my haunt is free). Kind of gives them a sense of ownership too, like they're part of the whole thing. I'm a big believer in the ripple effect, so who knows what these little slips of paper might lead to!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I love this idea to no end!! Like was said before...you can't talk to everyone and thank them if you have 500+ people come through!! This could also cut down on future possible "neighbor issues" if they are sort of on the fence about you. 

Apparently the young lady across the street was a bit freaked when she saw our hearse in the driveway, and then saw us moving in in the rain at night with a Uhaul backed all the way up to the garage so you couldn't see what we were unloading...but after meeting us and hanging out (and drinking beer) they are some of our best friends and she likes to tell everyone about the "very nice people across the street with the hearse". So preemptively keeping up neighbor relations like this is an awesome ideas in my book!!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

*Love it!!*

Jdub - Fantastic idea!! Have already done up a design for business card size 'thank you's' - using your words even!

Rather than taping them to the candy though, I'll likely just drop the card in with each treat. Still too much to do in the haunt itself to worry about that part of it... It has been truly astounding this year how many drive-bys/passerbys there have been as we're working. We are really lucky to have had such wonderful support from our neighbors in our first major year as a haunt.

Again, GREAT IDEA! Thank you so much for the inspiration and the words!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow DRM! What a great looking card! Cool idea!
I'm flattered that you used the wording too
It'll be interesting to see next year how many visitors coment on the notes we left them in their bags. Could be fun!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Jdub, I like it. I'll have to do that next year.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Wow DRM! What a great looking card! Cool idea!
> I'm flattered that you used the wording too
> It'll be interesting to see next year how many visitors coment on the notes we left them in their bags. Could be fun!


 Thanks JDub! Loved the words - you said exactly what I would want to portray to our TOTs. Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I think sometimes we get so busy making and setting up our props that we forget to say thank you to the people that are part of the reason we do what we do.
JDub's idea is a good one and if you can't do it this year, put in on your next years list. ( I know you already started it, I have).


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I did something similar. I ordered a bunch of business cards with "Happy Halloween from Homehaunt.net and one of the pictures from last year. We bought some small bags and every bag has candy, a glow stick and the business card. 

I am going to put a guest book on my website to see how many folks from around the neighborhood post.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree....nice idea! if only i had the time to do it! something to think about next year!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Jerry! you hit the nail on the head brother!!!!
The ripple effect. I recall walking to jefferson, from 32nd and holland. There was a house on maiden lane, and that house started the ripple effect for me, and you witnessed the aftermath!!!! My personal technique of choice; 3 funsize candy bars in a ziploc bag, with a printed label on the bag with my charity of choice website. If you do your rubberbanded messages next year I have a hell of an idea for promotion (which will only work for rubber banded messages)!!!!! We need to get together and brainstorm!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I did this as well this year, unfortunately even though I intended to get the project done several days ago I ended up printing them right before heading home from the stores on Halloween, haha.

They were printed on heavy cream colored card stock, then folded over and tied with a black satin ribbon. Although some of the kids didn't get it, the parents were thrilled.


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

A+ for you myfriend i will be sure to use that next year.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

JohnnyL I love how you have created such a wonderful ambiance for your haunt. You get that feel from your card stock note too. The note of appreciation will be remember just as your haunt will be for years to come.


----------

